# our chinese mantids



## Laura K. (Aug 19, 2007)

Here are rather crude pictures of our two little mantids - Manny and MeiMei.

Two pics before their adult molt and one after. Aren't those cute little faces?


----------



## Precious (Aug 19, 2007)

Very sweet faces!  I have a male whose getting ready for his last shed. His pic is under Very Small Chinese. He has blue eyes and a sweet face too!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks happy and healthy.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 19, 2007)

Lovely green eyes


----------



## Sparky (Aug 19, 2007)

woah they can get to be that big! I can't wait


----------



## Laura K. (Aug 20, 2007)

Precious,

Love the blue eyes on your little guy. Will they stay that color?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 20, 2007)

They look green to me :lol: and yes, they should stay that colour


----------



## Laura K. (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Sparky,

Those pictures are close ups. They are still pretty big though, about 4 1/2 inches long.


----------

